# Rainy day tinkering with Ruger LC9



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I have been thinking about the thumb safety on my LC9 as I am left handed. I carry with the safety off and don't worry about it.

I decided to alleviate my rainy day boredom by detail stripping my LC9. I decided to remove the safety lever while it was in the fire position. So far, with dryfire, it works fine. I am going to shoot it to be sure the mechanism won't move without the lever. If this works out well, I am going to install the Galloway trigger bar/hammer upgrades.

I installed an XS Big Dot last weekend, and it makes a big difference. The LC9 is turning out to be a serviceable CCW with the mods. I wish Ruger would have released it with the better trigger, and either an ambi safety, or none at all.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Have they improved the recoil spring guide? ...I had an early one....plastic guide rod. 200 rounds, and it was already showing significant wear. I liked the gun, but I like to shoot too much to have a weapon that needs parts several times a year. Hope they have a metal one now.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Firefishvideo said:


> Have they improved the recoil spring guide? ...I had an early one....plastic guide rod. 200 rounds, and it was already showing significant wear. I liked the gun, but I like to shoot too much to have a weapon that needs parts several times a year. Hope they have a metal one now.


Galloway Precision has steel guide rods pretty cheap for the LC9.


----------

